# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Aνέβασμα βίντεο??

## Anestisko

καλησπερα, εχω μια απορια πως μπορω να ανεβασω ενα βιντεο στο φορουμ και μεσω πιανου σαιτ

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το ανεβαζεις πρωτα στο youtube, κι επειτα εδω με καποια σελιδα που δεχεται βιντεο οπως το photobucket!!  :winky:

----------


## Anestisko

αχα ευχαριστω Νικο θα το πρωσπαθησω :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

----------


## Anestisko



----------


## Anestisko

μονο αυτο καταφερα........προωδος  :Jumping0011:

----------

